# Fonts in Linux Mint



## balanga (Apr 12, 2017)

I recently tried running Linux Mint, and was impressed with how pleasant it looked, and wondered how I could get the same look and feel with FreeBSD. How would I go about finding out which fonts are used in LM and am I likely to find the same available for FreeBSD? I am completely ignorant about installing fonts in X and am hesitant in changing something in case it breaks X.


----------



## tingo (Apr 15, 2017)

You can use fc-list(1) to figure out which fonts are available. I just tested it; it works on Fedora and Ubuntu in addition to FreeBSD, so chances are it will work in Mint as well.
In FreeBSD, fonts are just ports / packages. So a `# pkg search font` will list all available packages with 'font' in the name (not all of those are fonts, but you probably know that already).


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 15, 2017)

It can also be related on how they tweak fontconfig/freetype. I do know LM but they probably use the infinality patches or the more recent fontconfig-ultimate.

The infinality patches are currently in the default print/freetype2 as v38 option. However (IMO) the "new" v40 works very well with the proper .font.conf config, and that is simpler. It took me two days of tweaking on FreeBSD to make the fonts looks near of what I desire.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 16, 2017)

balanga said:


> I am completely ignorant about installing fonts in X and am hesitant in changing something in case it breaks X.



Changing fonts is harmless and the Internet is full of instructions on how to do it.


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2017)

tingo said:


> You can use fc-list(1) to figure out which fonts are available. I just tested it; it works on Fedora and Ubuntu in addition to FreeBSD, so chances are it will work in Mint as well.
> In FreeBSD, fonts are just ports / packages. So a `# pkg search font` will list all available packages with 'font' in the name (not all of those are fonts, but you probably know that already).



fc-list(1) does indeed work in Mint but I can't figure how to use that info in `pkg search font`. There are so many items listed and I have no idea what they specifically relate to.


----------

